# I'm blessed with such smart animals



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Have to laugh or loose my mind-
I have always been blessed with such....special animals. I joke about it a lot but they are always doing something so dumb. After yesterday I'm convinced there is something in my water that kills their brain cells. Here is how I found my alpacas yesterday when I got home. The decided to put their head in the same hole in the panel and couldn't get out. To make matters so much better they were nervous and spit all over the goats water and the goats when they would get a drink as well as them selfs. FYI alpaca spit smells really bad.
Had to call my uncle to help get them out. We got the boy out first and was helping the girl out and the male decided my uncle was killing her and attacked him. So I had to hold him while my uncle got her out......Ahhh wonder what fun filled adventures will be today lol








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny! This is why I will only buy fencing that has the 2x4 holes.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The sad thing is their water was only like 20 steps away. I could even understand if it was a ways away or the water was dirty but this was just flat out unsmart of them. 
But on a good note the animals seem to have a their brain cells today lol my what would I do if I just had a day of no issues 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

grass is greener on the other side, and apparently water is tastier elsewhere too! lol

glad they're out and safe. hopefully they learned not to stick their heads through the fence....


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow...that is when you just smack your forehead, roll your eyes, laugh it off and fix the problem. I mean the fence, stupid can't be fixed


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's hilarious!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no I have yet to have to cut any fence. Thank goodness it all cost so much money but who ever is the one to make me cut the fence will be long gone lol but my uncle did look at all that spit and asked if I wanted bolt cutters lol. 
But no there is no changing stupid and these guys are lucky they are so protective over kids because the male is sooo not smart and I'm sure he's the one who decided to put his head in the same hole as her.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I hate ruining good fence, luckily you got them un-stuck. Maybe moving the water buckets would be easier


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> ...my what would I do if I just had a day of no issues


Probably wonder what kind of new disease they were coming down with! I know that would be my response to a day with no issues. :laugh:

BTW - I'm used to goats with their head stuck in the fence, 2 kids with their heads stuck in the same slot in the hay feeder doesn't phase me anymore, but I'm at a loss as to how my kids keep getting high centered in the hay rack of the feeders.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol mine kept doing that too with one of those horse feeders that hangs on the fence. I finally took it down and they get a half barrel on legs lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

